# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  noonoouri, digital character, China

## Airicist

Developer - Alibaba Group

youtube.com/noonoouri

instagram.com/noonoouri

----------


## Airicist

Article "Mulberry signs up for Tmall Luxury Pavilion fashion game"

by Scott Thompson
August 23, 2019

----------

